# Did you know this about Spaceliner forks?



## MaxGlide (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not sure now many of you are aware of this but Sears made a fork with a tab on it to stop the forks from rotating too far and banging into the tank. I am looking for one of these. Does not have to be the whole springer, just the fork. It looks like this.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 18, 2015)

Sears never made any bikes but Murray who built the bikes for Sears and others did and those would be other places to look for such a fork.  Roger


----------

